# Incredible Duck Hunt + BLONDE Mallard Video



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Thought you guys might enjoy this hunt from last fall in the great state of North Dakota. It includes gigantic numbers of mallards working in and James spotting and taking a Blonde Mallard out of a couple hundred bird flock!
























We're giving away some of the new flocked head duck decoys featured in the video on our website if you care to take a look!
http://whiterockdecoys.com/mallard.html

It sure was a great duck year in North Dakota. Can't wait for spring! Enjoy! :beer:


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Sweet video and nice once in a lifetime bird congrats


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Nicely done and a nice wall hanger.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Yep. You guys know how to do it.

Nice job! :thumb:


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

What part of the state? How many decoys do you run in nodak?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Good looking bird, trophy no doubt. What type of mount are you going to do?


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

We hunted over about 300 duck windsocks this year with great success. 1 bag of decoys in the back of the truck....no trailer, no fullbodies.

This particular hunt was in southern North Dakota, but we shot ducks, canadas, and snows throughout the whole state last fall.

The bird is at Flyway Taxidemry in St. Cloud, world class guy. Thinking it's going to be wings back, just about to light into the corn (pedestal mount, under glass).


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

WhiteRockDecoys said:


> We hunted over about 300 duck windsocks this year with great success. 1 bag of decoys in the back of the truck....no trailer, no fullbodies.
> 
> This particular hunt was in southern North Dakota, but we shot ducks, canadas, and snows throughout the whole state last fall.
> 
> The bird is at Flyway Taxidemry in St. Cloud, world class guy. Thinking it's going to be wings back, just about to light into the corn (pedestal mount, under glass).


Your buddies are going to be jealous! :beer:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

That's a good shoot! :sniper:


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Looking forward to a picture of the mount! That afternoon was the shoot of a lifetime.


----------

